# single person



## arsham

Hello everybody
This is my first post and unfortunately I cannot write in Greek characters on my phone at this moment.
Is this a correct translation for "He is single"
autos einai agamos.
Many thanks


----------



## zoetsa

Yes, (Αυτός) Είναι άγαμος/ανύπαντρος/ελεύθερος.


----------



## arsham

Thanks Zoetsa!
What is the difference between those three words (agamos/anupantros/ elentheros)? I was told that when speaking of marital status, one uses agamos! Are there any nuances?


----------



## cougr

arsham said:


> Thanks Zoetsa!
> What is the difference between those three words (agamos/anupantros/ elentheros)? I was told that when speaking of marital status, one uses agamos! Are there any nuances?



agamos: άγαμος= unwed

anupantros: ανύπαντρος= unmarried

eleftheros: ελεύθερος/λεύτερος= single (literally: free)


----------



## zoetsa

Cougr +:

 άγαμος: e.g a bachelor, a monk or single parents, sounds more official 

ανύπαντρος: e.g. a young man, never married but probably wants to

ελεύθερος: e.g. a young men not so keen on marriage, you can use it for divorced men, too

 One more thing: you cant say e.g ανύπαντρη ζωή only άγαμη ζωή (or ελεύθερη ζωή but this means something different). 
Never done so I'll think about but I think ανύπαντρος is only for human.


----------



## Perseas

When filling public forms (applications etc), the question about the marital status should be answered with _άγαμος_ , in the case that someone is unmarried.


----------



## Perseas

Hi zoetsa ,



zoetsa said:


> ανύπαντρος: e.g. a young man, never married but probably wants to


 not necessarily young; _just unmarried_; maybe he wants to get married, maybe not  . 
Example:_ πέθανε ανύπαντρος_ (or _άγαμος_)_ ---> he died unmarried_ ; but we don't say _πέθανε ελεύθερος _in that sense.



> ελεύθερος: e.g. a young men not so keen on marriage, you can use it for divorced men, too


In relation to one's marital status _ελεύθερος_ means _free of marriage, being not married_; it is not used necessarily for young people. 
It is also used for men who are not engaged or they don't have a relationship at a specific period of time.

For women: άγαμη, ανύπαντρη, ελεύθερη.


----------



## zoetsa

Perseas, do you know what e.g. means???????? You should before answering...


----------



## arsham

Oh thanks alot for all these helpful replies. The person in question is indeed filling out an application which is why I wanted to know the differences between these words.
In a casual conversation, you would then simply use anupantros or eleftheros!


----------

